# Last Stand- Action Thread



## neowarrior51 (Nov 29, 2009)

(( Please do not join if you where not approved in the recruitment thread. ))


Nero - "good work men. The Eldar are driven from this area of the planet."


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

Necasius walked up to Nero and asked "what are our new orders sir? killing those eldar was fun, but im not done fighting yet." Necasius lifted his heavy bolter, and scraped off some dirt that was getting into the ingravings.


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

Draval shot a wounded eldar with his assault cannon. Killing the xeno. Draval slowly walked towards the commader. Stopping to look at the battlefeid. Hard to imagine that it was once a peaceful place. He continued on though. Eager for new orders.


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

Lukas finished wiping the blood off of his power sword. he unfurled the newly-finished facet of the standard, and asked "you guys like the new facet?" the woven cloth depicted Space Marines in different liveries massacreing Groups of Eldar. he then asked "what do we do next?"


----------



## Orange Plague (Dec 8, 2009)

Rhetoricus- "It is with your righteous leader ship and valor that we made it through captain. I never seen the eldar run so quickly before." He says briefly before attending to the dreadnaught. When Finished he takes a few moments to look at the new standard. "With skill like that it is no wonder you have been given the honor to go to the front lines. I would proudly follow it."


----------



## neowarrior51 (Nov 29, 2009)

Nero - *stands up pulling his sword out of a downed Eldar and listens as a transmition is sent. He walks over to his allies and clearly upset.* " It seems our ships have picked up movement that is unknown so far that is likely not Eldar... They also say that there is a Veteran who had been dropped in the middle of no where here and he may be close to our location. Our mission right now is to get to him secure him and bring him back to this position. But the only problem is there are more Eldar out there and the unknown movement is said to be moving fast."


----------



## Orange Plague (Dec 8, 2009)

Rhetoricus- Remains silent while scanning the horizon as if the unknown movement were right over the next ridge.


----------



## lordjerry777 (Oct 29, 2009)

after finishing stomping the brains of a wounded eldar and torching another vetren jerry walks over and says a prayer for any brothers that were lost in the battle and begins to clean the chared eldar remanes from his combat blade. he says " what now capatain nero?"


----------



## neowarrior51 (Nov 29, 2009)

Nero - " I've already given instruction on what we must do. We must get to that man out of the barrens and secure him back here. I don't know why but it seems he is of some importance to the Imperium. Band together Space marines what left of us are now your battle brothers from here on out in this mission. Now we know our orders Correct?"


----------



## lordjerry777 (Oct 29, 2009)

yes sir commander sir
"tell me wear the foe is so i may slaughter them in the name of the emperor!" could it be one of the bio monsters of the tyarnids.
or mabey a demon of slanesh


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

"orders clear sir"

the space marine continued to clean his armour, even as he listened to the captian. He checked his holtser for his favored side arm, then he checked his targetting systems.


----------



## neowarrior51 (Nov 29, 2009)

Nero - "alright. Lock and load lets move out brothers" *walks towards the exit of the outpost they are currently defended from the eldar* " I dont know what we will face out there so form ranks melee at front ranged behind"


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

OOC: hey guys, remember the 4 line rule and dont do the 10-letter minimum. if you really need to post something short, i would throw some fluff in there as padding.observe below

IC:"understood sir" Santanio gracefully walked across the room, wiped his power sword off onto the robes of " Till death do us part, or other orders come, i am honor-bound to follow you into battle." he strided to the door and identified several Eldar wielding long-barreled rifles of some sort. "eldar snipers, they are probably causing havoc among the guardsmen. shall we kill them captain?"


----------



## neowarrior51 (Nov 29, 2009)

Nero - "Yes we shall slaughter them all, target them brothers" *points at the Eldar* "Open Fire!" *Begins to charge forwards to where he would get to their location at the same time spraying his bolt pistol at the location where the Eldar would be.* "No Mercy!" *swings his power sword violently in the air giving the warning to the Eldar that when he gets up close their dead for sure.*


----------



## lordjerry777 (Oct 29, 2009)

"forward the empror protects" yells jerry as he charges into the eldar crushing one and flaming another. as the combat moves on one of the rangers slips away and trys to snipe jerry in the head as he twists and slashes with his combat blade.


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

Draval took aim with his assault cannon. When he fired the eldar position was shacken to the ground. The eldar snipers despritly took aim at his vision port. Trying to kill the driver rather then the vechile. He stopped shooting his main gun and switched to his storm bolter. The eldar position was uterlly destoryed but his allies were still attacking the other side. He headed over to help them.


----------



## neowarrior51 (Nov 29, 2009)

*Nero Slashes at an eldar then quickly parrying another blow from an eldar taking a swipe at him with his sniper then slashes down on the eldar.* says over the vox com "It looks like that is the last of them aside from the ones being killed off and-" *notices two fleeing Eldar heading towards the position of the dreadnought* "Kill the two Eldar fleeing the battle! They cannot be allowed to re-group and tell of our position. Bring these scouts to their knee's!" *Finishes off one of the Eldar that are dying by thrusting his Power sword through his neck and slicing outwards.*


(( This was posted at around 12:01 on Janurary 1 2010. Happy New Year People of Heresy Online! ))


----------



## Orange Plague (Dec 8, 2009)

Rhetoricus stands up from his covered postion turns and slowly brings his rifle to front, aiming down the sight. The eldar proving hard to keep up with and almost impossible to anticipate , "There!" he instantly pulls the trigger sending the plasma screaming threw the air. It hits the eldar instantly killing him with the eldar's flesh burning Rhetoricus turns to aim at the other one and almost instantly comes under fire from a rouge sniper which hits his rifle and sends him and the rifle to the ground. Rhetoricus groans attempts to push himself up and then collapses. Afeared of being shot again Rhetoricus drags himself to some cover made out of rubble from an old fortification and leans up against it. Attempting to control himself he takes little note to anything and looks at the in his chest area which he was hit. Nothing. "Nothing but a dent." he says to himself. After a few moments of pause he notices another sniper aiming at jerry. He attempts to calls out his name but is hit with instant pain from his chest. Thinking quickly he pulls out his bolt pistol from his side. While holding his wound with one hand he holds the bolt pistol and aims down the sight of the pistol and fires. Hitting the sniper taking aim at jerry.


----------



## lordjerry777 (Oct 29, 2009)

falling back jerry sees that rhetoricus is wounded and being a close friend of the capatian of the 2nd he once saw an apothacary in action. he might able to help him. getting closer however jerry relizeses that this is way out of his leauge. however the drednought having ben alive for many years he may know a thing or two about patching up wounds


----------



## neowarrior51 (Nov 29, 2009)

*Observes the area of the battle where Rhetoricus and Jerry are he heads his way over to them* -over vox- "Hold fast men, these Eldar stragglers are nothing compared to the bigger tasks that will be accomplished Slay them like the worthless dogs they are!" *with this he makes his way over to Where Rhetoricus has dragged himself into cover and stays to help but also keeping his sword and pistol ready incase of an attack from any little but remaining Eldar survivors."


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

having been in a command squad with the company apothecary, Santanio knew he could stop the internal bleeding with a simple ICB and some good litanies. as he cleaved yet another sniper asunder, he strode over to rhetoricus, confident that his comrades were covering him. leaning over Rhetoricus, he realized that the sniper's bullet had ricocheted through the marine's armor. though it hadn't hit anything important, it could have been much worse. "in but not out, you'll have a nice souvenier from now on, but little old me will fix you up."


----------



## Orange Plague (Dec 8, 2009)

Santanio was right. Despite being extremely painful the ricochets had done nothing more than tickled Rhetoricus's Ossmodula. Rhetoricus wasn't to happy either way. After a few moments of wincing Santanio removed the ricochets. When Santanio finally got the last of them he pulled his hands out of Rhetoricus's chest and a instant layer of scar tissue formed. When Rhetoricys was finally bandaged still having troubled walking he raised out his hand seeing which of his brothers was willing to support him.


----------



## neowarrior51 (Nov 29, 2009)

*Nero rushes over to Rhetoricus as he sees his hand up in the air calling for aid, as he rushes over few bullets fly past him he eventually makes it to Rhetoricus.* "Do not Dispair Brother this minor setback will not be fatal towards our mission. Lets get you to a safer position." *Nero Helps Rhetoricus over to a safe area behind a stone wall away from enemy fire coming from the very few stragglers being hunted down. He sets Rhetoricus down by the walls corner and looks at Rhetoricus.* "I will stay here for the time being incase an assassin from their diminishing group attempts to Kill you." *with this he nods to Rhetoricus standing up on guard.*


----------



## lordjerry777 (Oct 29, 2009)

shall we scout forward commander nero and see if any filth sliped away like the cowards thay are?


----------



## Orange Plague (Dec 8, 2009)

OOC: Jerry Gotta get more descriptive than that. Just try throwing in how awesome your guy is as he walks the battle field with his gun roaring and eldar falling at his finger tips stuff like that.


Rhetoricus sits down where Nero placed him and nodded in agreement with him. Rhetoricus lets the feeling of exhaustion take over and falls to the desire of sleep. The siege had taken it toll on him. He closes his in good faith that captain Nero is ever vigilante. In his sleep the battle is still nearby


----------



## neowarrior51 (Nov 29, 2009)

admin please delete this thread ty


----------

